

Contributing To GitHub Projects is Easy - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/contributing-to-github-projects-is-easy/

======
gregorkas
Contributing to GitHub Projects is easy indeed, but finding a project to
contribute to is very hard. Unless you spot a project you like at random and
decide to help out it's ok, but if you just wanted to find one on GitHub you
can go shoot yourself.

~~~
tlongren
Yah I addressed in the article that one should choose a project wisely, based
on factors such as recent activity and how useful it is to you (or others).

